# Coconut oil for skin



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

i've been reading that it's a great moisturizer. bought some organic coconut 'oil' today. it's in solid form and the label says to place in warm water to liquifiy for skin care. some many questions but here's a few...

- can i just use it in solid form? i live in a cold house. will i have to reconstitute it to liquid if it goes back to solid? 

- must it be stored in a jar? and where do i store it? does it go bad? 

many moose-thanx ~ML


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

Mooselover said:


> i've been reading that it's a great moisturizer. bought some organic coconut 'oil' today. it's in solid form and the label says to place in warm water to liquifiy for skin care. some many questions but here's a few...
> 
> - can i just use it in solid form? *You sure can. Just scrape off what you need and it melts in your hand. I would suggest scraping off less than you think you need. Once it melts a little goes a long way.
> 
> ...


.....


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

YEAH!!! and many, many moose-thanx. i'm so excited to use this!! i'm not into anything complicated. i'm just trying to find something healthier for my skin. for some reason i thought it was going to be in liquid form. i've been using olive oil for a couple of years so i thought i'd try coconut. i've read it's super absorbent without the slicky.


----------



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

I love coconut oil as a moisturizer on my face and have noticed it helps fade my age spots. My 87 year old mother uses it too and just loves it. We like the kind that smells like coconuts. I also use it to make body lotion.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

I love coconut oil. It does wonders for my skin and I love the smell of it too.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

It will go from lipuid to solid with the weather. It hurts nothing and is good for years


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

It is good for skin. And it smells so good.
I don't like cooking with it because it smokes so badly, but I love organic coconut oil to make skin care products. I usually mix it with grape seed oil and essential oil just to make it easier to smear around.


----------



## cowbelle (Mar 5, 2009)

I love the coconut oil for skin also - I mix it with some olive oil and keep it in a reused small jar, and each evening I slather my face with it, then steam with a hot, wet washcloth. It feels so wonderful. Works as a makeup remover, moisturizer, the whole thing all in one.


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

many moose-slobbers for the validation about what i've been reading. meanwhile, i have a solid BLOCK of this stuff. for some reason, i thought i could just slather on. that didn't work...at all. now i need to figure out how to dig it out and make it user friendly.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Well if you just got a hunk of the stuff,just rub it against your skin,it automaticaly will melt at skin temp. I make a lotion out of mine with herbs and it seperates when it gets too warm,so I shake and refergerate. I'll post a link,that has many links to things you can make with coconut. Many links here that go with these pictures, that use coconut oil.http://pinterest.com/riverspeak/natural-beauty-for-skin-hair-inside-out/


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

Mooselover said:


> many moose-slobbers for the validation about what i've been reading. meanwhile, i have a solid BLOCK of this stuff. for some reason, i thought i could just slather on. that didn't work...at all. now i need to figure out how to dig it out and make it user friendly.


I just use a spoon and scrape some off the top. If you use a chunk instead, rub it a little slower over your skin. It will melt and you can rub it in.


----------



## eccentric beek (Apr 23, 2013)

A mix of 4 parts coconut oil and 1 part beeswax makes a great natural conditioner for cutting boards. Just melt, mix and apply. Beware of coconut oil if you have nut allergies.


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

i guess i'm looking for something that fits into my 'routine'. my current routine is to crawl into bed and slather my hands and face with and olive oil/grapeseed oil mix. i read online somewhere that if ya use a mixer to blend the coconut 'solid' it will become smoother and more user friendly. any ideas about doing the mixer thang and incorporating olive oil??? moose-thanks again~ML

also, i agree, it don't take much of this stuff and a little bit goes a very long way.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

I keep mine in Anchor Hocking Emma jars. (I know WalMart has them in the kitchen section) Just scoop some into each jar and place it over a soft heat source briefly to melt it down into the jar. If the house is cool and it turns solid, I just scoop some out and it immediately melts on contact with warm skin.

I also mix some with baking powder and some peppermint oil and use for natural toothpaste - I keep that jar next to the sink.

Love coconut oil!


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

Haven said:


> I keep mine in Anchor Hocking Emma jars. (I know WalMart has them in the kitchen section) Just scoop some into each jar and place it over a soft heat source briefly to melt it down into the jar. If the house is cool and it turns solid, I just scoop some out and it immediately melts on contact with warm skin.
> 
> I also mix some with baking powder and some peppermint oil and use for natural toothpaste - I keep that jar next to the sink.
> 
> Love coconut oil!


oh i love those jars!!! very pretty. i guess since it's warmer here (record heat today), i should be ok with the softness of the coconut oil for the next couple of months. i did try the warm heat thing (when it was much colder) but i think i used too large a glass. also, i think i read something online about using it for toothpaste. sorta looked past it cause i hadn't planned on using it for that. now that you bring it up, why coconut oil? and baking powder? i do use baking soda to brush my teeth but baking powder? many moose-thanks ~ML


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Even in the dead of winter it's no big deal. Use a spoon to get a glob then rub it between your hands till it melts enough to put it on. It does amazing things for your face especially. I have used nothing on my face for a couple of years now besides coconut oil. You only need a little everyday and it lasts forever. 

For storage I keep it in the bucket I buy it in (organic of course) and then for use I transfer it to a pint or quart canning jar with a lid and stick it in my bathroom. Maybe digging it out and stirring it a bit helps?


----------



## varanandy (Nov 29, 2012)

Coconut oil contains mostly fats, so it acts as an emollient providing a softening and soothing effect. Its melting point is less than body temperature so it melts into your skin and increases the levels of skin surface lipids, which softens it.


----------

